# Scioto Smallie



## Tyboz (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm new to the forum and just got into fly fishing a few months ago (been spin casting for a long time). Anyhow, took advantage of a day off the other day and went off chasing the smallies. Caught this dude and it was a blast! Biggest smallmouth I've got on a fly thus far! This stuff is addicting! Nice to meet you all!




  








IMG_2953




__
Tyboz


__
Oct 5, 2017


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Pretty Fish ! What fly ??
Gotta love fall, Congratulations.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice fish. Welcome to the fly fishing world.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## Tyboz (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks guys! It was a woolybugger on a 8ft 6wt rod.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Smallies on the fly is about as good as it gets. Nice fish!


----------



## RCFLY (Apr 1, 2013)

I love smallies on the fly, Nice fish and welcome to the addiction !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Beautiful pic..


----------

